# New to reptiles (bearded dragon)



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys and gals, basically I'm new to replies and I'm looking into buying a bearded dragon. I've just got a few questions and I thought you'd be the best people to ask. 

1 I've been offered a full starter kit which includeds the vivarium big enough for it's life span, a heat mat, shavings, a bowl, a bulb, a thermostat, food, and the dragon itself for £200 is this a good deal?

2 how much would the electric bill increase per month if I bought one roughly.

3 now this is the most awkward one. I work 5 days a week mostly evenings and I'm just curious if that's ok, obviously I understand they require looking after and I'm up for it but I'm just wondering if it's still possible to look after it properly despite me working. 

Thanks guys and help for this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

When you say the viv will last through the beardies life how big is it? I am always suspicious of shops and what they consider good enough. 

You do not need a heat mat they are no good for beardies, a light emitting heat bulb is what is needed and nothing else. They do not require heat at night.

What do you mean by shavings?

Your electricity bill should not go up by much with just one beardie but I cant tell you how much it will go up by someone else may be able to tell you.

Most people have reptiles and work full time you should still be able to care of it with no problems, they do not require as much looking after or interaction as say cats and dogs. In fact working mostly evenings would be ideal as a beardie will be active during the day and alseep at night.


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Basically it's the same viv the fully grown one is one and it's wood shavings and the bulb is just a 60w bulb you'll have to forgive me I'm terrible at this sort of thing haha, but basically they have the heat mat at one side, another side they have the bulb and under the bulb they have half a plant pot so it can go under and on top, but I'm glad to know it's good for me to work mostly evenings! Thanks by the way


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think I have yet to see an 'adequate' starter kit.
They usually are pricey and include unnecessary items, for example, the heat mats in that one, you really don't need them, they can also be prone to over heating and possible burn your dragon's underbelly.

I would say just make a custom shopping list from the help and advice you get in here. Just like I did a year ago.

So...I will do one now and people can add if I forget anything...

Vivarium - 4ft minimum - I got mine HERE  they are around £70 or so, colour choices too 

Next we will do lighting, you may as well go for the full kit, like I did, HERE is the link for the Arcadia T5 full kit, I think you will want the 39w kit as it will cover 2/3 of the vivarium, they are £75. That is the UV sorted. - EDIT: - this also comes with a tube and reflector by the way.

Now heat - You will want a spotlight reflector - you can get a box of them for a few quid from Wilko's/Asda etc... people tend to keep a variation of wattage's and use whichever is suitable at maintaining the correct temperatures, so say maybe 60/80/100W bulbs.

With these bulbs, I used this to fit it to the side of the viv - HERE Again another Arcadia product, it was recommended to me and it is spot on along with the whole UV kit, ceramic also as it handles the heat well.

With the bulb and lamp holder in place you will now need a dimming thermostat - I got THIS one, again recommended in here, it works perfect, in past year I only changed the fuse once, and it came with a spare one or two I think, so that was cool and saved hassle. This is about £40, I think that is a bargain for this product, also I have heard other people recommend different thermostats also, so keep an eye out.

You will be glad to know, all the pricey stuff is out the way lol.

After this you just need to pick a substrate - people use a variety of things from tiles/kitchen roll/sand - I personally use sand - BUT be aware that calci-sand has a lot of bad rep and for good reason, it binds together when wet and can cause impaction if your BD swallows it.

A lot of people use childrens play sand, you can get a beach load from Argos for cheap, I think it's sterile or something because of it's purpose and it's used among users in here too. I bought this stuff - HERE It was like 2 bags (10kg) for £15, I just bought it there and then on the spot, in future though I will get the Argos play sand stuff.

Then you can ornament it, rocks/cactus/background/plants/a creepy but cool looking skull mountain like I have/oh and a cool looking buffalo skull, like I also have lol.

After ornaments, you just need your basics, so CALCIUM DUST and NUTROBAL  ... Those linked I got, they tend too last a while and they are relatively cheap considering the time they last, you just sprinkle it on live food/veg each day (5 calci) (2 nutr) a bit like lizard salt haha.

Erm....what else....some people buy additional things, erm I got some fish tank like containers, to keep insects in they are handy, also some tweezer/grip like things to grab insects, 1 year on I still won't touch them, urgh haha. erm, OH! If you get sand, I got a small sieve from Wilko's, I use it on my daily spot cleans, it's great for filtering out the sand and keeping the viv clean and tidy.

Some reptile safe disinfectant  I think it is recommended to do a once a month full disinfecting of ornaments/vivarium.
This is what I do and use, it is usually on offer, maybe a cheaper brand about too.

Also great for cleaning food dish - usually poop in it lol, remember to rinse the dishes though, you don't have to wipe down after using it on ornaments, can let it soak and put it back in viv, I tend to let it soak then wash anyways so it is thorough.

Anyways, that list I think is around the same price, give or take 10 or 20 quid.

But seriously, again...I have yet to see an appropriate 'starter' kit, usually viv to small or incorrect lighting, or stuff you don't need like heat mats or ceramic 'night' bulbs etc...

Any questions feel free to ask and I'm sure if I have missed anything someone will add it on.

EDIT: Oh yea, since you work evenings you could buy a timer - like for plug socket, an on/off timer for UV/Heat system - I did get one but have never used it, picked it up in Home Bargains for next to nothing.

And I have not seen a difference really in my electricity bill since getting mine 1 year ago.


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks so much! That is the best help I could
Of asked far! Honestly Thankyou so much haha! One last thing just need a rough estimate of how much the budget for everything will be  after that you've answered all my question!


----------



## DJUnreal (Jun 23, 2014)

The one thing I didn't see mentioned were guards for the heat lamps. I know they're a necessity for snakes - are they required for beardies too?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cages are not needed unless the bulb is at a low level where the beardie can access it. I have known people use cages only to find that it encourages beardies to jump on it and become stuck with their claws.


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't use a guard for the heat, It is kind of inaccessible, maybe if he took a giant run and jump lol, but he doesn't jump about or get high up enough to do so. I know pet store sometimes use them, danger to this is they can climb on them and be at a dangerous distance to the heat compared to the safe distance without the guard there.

Erm budget - I'd say put £250 maybe £300 aside if you got everything brand new and that includes delivery etc...

Then after that it is just your monthly food bill, buy in live food in bulk to save, could end up just spending around £20-30 a month. Less at they get older as they eat less live food. All depends on their appetite. 

Actually don't buy bulk ASAP, get smaller tubs and get to know what your Bearded Dragon's preferences are.


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! Didn't expect such good feedback! That's a bunch!


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Where are you based In the country louis? I'm sure someone on here can direct you to a reputable pet shop, where you can get a great kit slightly discounted because you are buying it all at once.


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Plus if you go direct to a local shop, you have an extra contract for any future help/equipment you may require, such as a uvb suddenly going, then the replacement been kept spare, you decided to drop like an absolutle muppet, not what I did whatsoever, it never happened


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm from doncaster in South Yorkshire


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

And hopefully I won't do anything like that haha


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm near york mate, not to far, you are in reptile store heaven near there, you have bluelizardreptiles, which is only in Dinnington, there great, and if you want to go slightly further a field, there is snakesnadders in Sheffield, reptillia in Ossett,pawsforthough and tyrannosaurus pets in leeds, there all good places. I have 2 bearded dragons I bought almost 13 years ago when snakes n adders used to be in leeds, I got my dwarf chameleon and flying leaf geckos from pawsforthought, just got my green bottle blue tarantulas new home from bluelizardreptiles, and also there is Rothwell pets, which isn't too far, where I just got my black and white brazillian tarantula from and I got some great new sling tarantula kit from reptillia just recently. All of them are great, and are more than happy to help you set up your new viv


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Also I think bluelizardreptiles, are Charging about 230 for a full set up for a bearded at the moment


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks man! I bet your electric bill is massive haha!


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol I've been keeping reptiles for a long time, I had 2 corns for almost 20 years(also from snakesnadders) aswell, plus a cat and a hamster. Don't really notice the electric bill anymore lol and they are all more than worth it  the only thing with keeping reptiles is once you get one it becomes a bit addictive and you end up with all sorts lol


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Hahaha no problems! Well hopefully the father will accept my terms of paying some more board for me to get one haha!


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol good luck mate, hope you get one soon.


----------



## Louisbradley (Jul 4, 2014)

Me too! Thanks for all the help


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

No worries, anytime


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just remembered, get some digital thermometers - get a few from ebay for different readings across the tank, I have one in hot and one in cool end.

Also I have a hygrometer - also from ebay to monitor the humidity.

Few quid for the lot.


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah the stick on analogue ones are a waste of time.


----------

